# Happy Birthday Alix!



## Andy M. (Feb 12, 2015)

Best wishes for our "Lemon Lady".


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Alix!!


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Alix!!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday Alix !


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday Alix

Josie


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday wishes here, too! Hope you're having a great day, Alix, and stop by every once in a while.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 12, 2015)

Have a great day!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 12, 2015)

Happy birthday, Alix!  Have a great upcoming year!


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 12, 2015)

Alix, it looks like it is your birthday!!  Have a happy one!


Tomorrow I am making my first ever german chocolate cake.  I'll save you a piece.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 12, 2015)

"Happy Birthday, Alix!"  Hope it's  super duper great!  I'll bend my elbow to you tonight!!


----------



## Alix (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello everyone and thanks for all the birthday wishes! I'm in sunny Mexico and just saw this message now. Its been a great birthday week I must say! How can you complain when you get to escape the snow for a week of lounging and being pampered. 

I do stop by often, I guess I need to stop lurking and actually post once and a while huh? Hugs to you all!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 15, 2015)

Alix said:


> Hello everyone and thanks for all the birthday wishes! I'm in sunny Mexico and just saw this message now. Its been a great birthday week I must say! How can you complain when you get to escape the snow for a week of lounging and being pampered.
> 
> I do stop by often, I guess I need to stop lurking and actually post once and a while huh? Hugs to you all!



Hugs back atcha girl!! Woo Hoo...a great birthday trip out of the snow!! Are you on a cruise or do you have a Cabana Boy, besides Ken that is?


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## CharlieD (Feb 18, 2015)

Belated Happy Birthday, Alix!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 18, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday, Alix!

Kayelle, I *love* that graphic!


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 18, 2015)

Have fun in Mexico, Alix! 

I loved that graphic, too!


----------



## Alix (Feb 19, 2015)

We're home now. We weren't cruising this time, just went to an all inclusive. The best part was our day trip to Isla Mujeres. Gorgeous place and the best margaritas EVER!


----------

